
Becoming popular on web is hard, staying popular harder - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/09/19/web-changing.html?ref=rss
======
hellfishburnsy
That's pretty obvious. The barrier of entry for making a websites is pretty
low, and getting lower. It's quite easy, for example, for someone to go to CNN
to get news instead of Yahoo News. All that's required is a different url.

